# Se ami non tradisci:onestà nei rapporti



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2014)

Guarda, ho molto più rispetto e comprensione per questi, per coloro che amano il proprio partner anche se questo lo ha tradito; lo trovo onesto, vero, umano...perchè non si può smettere di amare nell'istante in cui scopri di essere cornuto. Ci stai male, ti struggi, stai sotto un treno ma 'putroppo' lo ami lo stesso...e se ne hai la forza, puoi anche decidere di lottare e continuare a restare con lui/lei (personalmente non lo farei MAI, scoperte le corna un sonoro vaffanculo con annesso calcio nel di dietro e punto) ma capisco e rispetto chi invece sceglie di passarci sopra perchè ancora troppo innamorato di quella persona.
Ma è ben diverso dal traditore che cornifica e poi dice mille alibi e scuse che era solo sesso, era una cosa da niente, zero complicazioni, alla fine amo te, e bla bla bla...o anche chi tace e continua a farsi i beati cazzi propri. MA PERCHE DICO IO???? PERCHE???? perchè non lasciate libere quelle persone anzichè tenerle accanto come scendiletto, cornute, eh però GUAI se si sceglie di stare da soli! MA PERCHE???

io, che nei rapporti a lunga scadenza non ci credo, che ho l'indole traditrice, che penso le storie non siano per sempre, che so che l'amore finisce... ebbene, ho accettato questa mia dimensione e vivo storie a tempo determinato, non lego nessuno, non dichiaro amore eterno ed infinito, non fingo, non mi tengo vicino lo scendiletto per comodità o per paura di stare sola, e nell'istante in cui il mio istinto traditore si affaccia di nuovo capisco che è il momento di cambiare. Persone come me, traditrici croniche, devono stare da sole.
Poi capita anche di iniziare storie senza crederci, solo presa da un qualche 'quid' irrazionale, ma poi piano piano, se uno ti prende particolarmente, molli tutto e vuoi solo lui. E riesci anche ad essere fedele! ma perchè lui ti prende tanto (non so se chiamarlo amore, ma di certo, come la storia che vivo in questo periodo, lui mi piace parecchio e non sento l'istinto di tradirlo!!!).

Mi sento male a pensare come si possa vivere accanto al proprio marito/moglie 'per sempre' e farsi allegramente, sistematicamente i cazzi propri. A me è successo per un periodo relativamente breve (quando me la raccontavo e mi autoconvincevo di amarlo...seeee, come no...) e sono stata DI MERDA. Ma come si fa a conviverci? ma la coscienza cosa dice? ma come si campa? è un opportunismo da fare schifo. ma che rispetto/amore si può avere VERAMENTE, nei confronti di una persona a cui si mente, si nasconde, si inganna? 
bisogna essere fortemente dissociati secondo me.
è un controsenso amore(volere bene a qualcuno)-tradire. Se c'è l'uno non può esserci l'altro.

Molto più rispetto per i cornuti che amano nonostante le corna (io non sono così), li comprendo, li ammiro.

Traccia


----------

